# Who has flat coat retriever rescue contacts for NC?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you Google the National Rescue you will get the person's name.

Here it is...
http://www.fcrsainc.org/rescue/index.html

*Capital Region Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Maryland, Virginia, Washington DC)
*Holly Stein*
703.444.1263
[email protected]
*Jane Boraczek*
410.745.2326
[email protected] 
*Flat-Coated Retriever Club of Illinios*

*Julie McClung*
847.426.9639 
[email protected]
*Great-Western Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Southern California)
*Nanci Hanover*
805.582.9078 after 7pm PT
[email protected] 
*Mid-Atlantic Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(New Jersey, Pennsylvania)
*Barbara Sholtis*
570.622.1834
[email protected]
*Midwest Waterways Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Great Lakes Region)*
Cathy Christopher 
*404.893.9177 
[email protected]
*Northeast Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(New England)
*Jennifer Tower*
413-547-2422
[email protected]

*Northwest Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Oregon, Washington State)*
Andrea Williams*
425.330.1751
[email protected]
*Southern Skies Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Florida and southern states)*
Donna Chocianowski*
407.656.8048
[email protected]
*Texas*

*Lamora Cole*
281.392.3983
[email protected] 
*Upper Midwest Flat-Coated Retriever Club*

(Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, North and South Dakota)*
Linda Conrad *
952.440.6306
[email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Kimm. I had googled for a local one and couldn't find anything. I have emailed the contact.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

This girl Sandy [email protected]
is involved with an OH rescue-all all breed rescue

Maybe she can help


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Karen. I emailed Sandy. I didn't even think of her. I have driven a couple of transports for her down here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flat Coated Ret. Rescues contacts-Just found this.*

http://www.k9calendars.com/rescue/k9transfer.htm?http://www.fcrsainc.org/rescue/index.html


Capital Region Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Maryland, Virginia, Washington DC)
Holly Stein
703.444.1263
[email protected]

Jane Boraczek
410.745.2326
[email protected] 

Flat-Coated Retriever Club of Illinios
Julie McClung
847.426.9639 
[email protected]

Great-Western Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Southern California)
Nanci Hanover
805.582.9078 after 7pm PT
[email protected] 

Mid-Atlantic Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(New Jersey, Pennsylvania)
Barbara Sholtis
570.622.1834
[email protected]

Midwest Waterways Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Great Lakes Region)
Cathy Christopher 
404.893.9177 
[email protected]

Northeast Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(New England)
Jennifer Tower
413-547-2422
[email protected]


Northwest Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Oregon, Washington State)
Andrea Williams
425.330.1751
[email protected]

*Southern Skies Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Florida and southern states)
Donna Chocianowski
407.656.8048
[email protected]*

Texas
Lamora Cole
281.392.3983
[email protected] 

Upper Midwest Flat-Coated Retriever Club
(Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, North and South Dakota)
Linda Conrad 
952.440.6306
[email protected]


----------

